# 1961 Impala Game Killa: Interview with



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

BAD MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT HERE!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Nice ride :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thats tight, its gonna be a tuff battle between this car and 'Hated1' from GoodTimes 61 rag thats about to bust out.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 10:00 AM~19218380
> *thats tight, its gonna be a tuff battle between this car and 'Hated1' from GoodTimes 61 rag thats about to bust out.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*David is ONE BAD AZZ ENGRAVER! His ART WORK is in my living room and in my kitchen behind glass doors on display for all to see when you visit my home. Much Props Carnal you are the MAN putting it down for those that are at the fore front in this GAME. 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Dec 1 2010, 11:01 PM~19216186
> *BAD MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT HERE!
> *


SURE IS THIS 61 KILLIN THE GAME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 09:00 AM~19218380
> *thats tight, its gonna be a tuff battle between this car and 'Hated1' from GoodTimes 61 rag thats about to bust out.
> *


THANKS SKIM FOR EVEN MENTIONING MY CAR HOMIE BUT EVERY CAR HAS ITS UNIQUE-NESS I WILL MAKE 61 RAG BUILDERS PROUD WHEN I BUST OUT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 1 2010, 11:46 PM~19216016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a nice car


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sick car... was this the one on Livin the Low Life?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

that car is no joke. the video doesn't do it justice. you gotta see it person to appreciate it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he put it down at 1:25, classic quote.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sick


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i like the molded bumper kit like a 59 kit flows into the bumper thats bad ass


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

has jewelry molded in the murals....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 08:03 PM~19223273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 08:26 PM~19223531
> *has jewelry molded in the murals....
> 
> 
> ...



thats sick...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn that car is off the hook.... :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 2 2010, 02:21 PM~19220741
> *David is ONE BAD AZZ ENGRAVER!  His ART WORK is in my living room and in my kitchen behind glass doors on display for all to see when you visit my home.  Much Props Carnal you are the MAN putting it down for those that are at the fore front in this GAME.
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



same here met him when he did werk on johns south side player rims.. he also made me a chicago bears mirror with a lighted background...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

10 dollar diamonds????  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 3 2010, 11:08 AM~19227706
> *10 dollar diamonds????   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


beautiful Ace and engraving is top notch but please, those ''diamonds'' he has on the car looks like 50-100 points each and if you can get me real diamonds at that size for 10$ a pop, I own a pawn shop and deal with gold, silver and precious stones all day long and I am willing to dish out everything I have to buy real diamonds at that size for that price!!! At 10$ a stone, that shit is not even regular zircons...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 09:00 AM~19218380
> *thats tight, its gonna be a tuff battle between this car and 'Hated1' from GoodTimes 61 rag thats about to bust out.
> *



x2 hated1 is a quiet storm coming props to the orginality on the plaque love 61's


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571918


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 10:08 PM~19223321
> *i like the molded bumper kit like a 59 kit flows into the bumper thats bad ass
> *


I want that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2010, 01:21 PM~19228591
> *beautiful Ace and engraving is top notch but please, those ''diamonds'' he has on the car looks like 50-100 points each and if you can get me real diamonds at that size for 10$ a pop, I own a pawn shop and deal with gold, silver and precious stones all day long and I am willing to dish out everything I have to buy real diamonds at that size for that price!!! At 10$ a stone, that shit is not even regular zircons...
> *



:werd: 

With a car as *bad* as that, there's no need to fake the funk... I wonder how many "diamonds" those letters on the radiator have in them?

Definitely has some really unique things done to it though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Amazing..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 08:03 PM~19223273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck 61 impalas r the sexxxxxxxxyest...........


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL AND THERE'S NOTHING NEW YOU CAN DO..... SOME CRAZY FOO COMES UP WITH SOME CRAZIER SHIT.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 5 2010, 09:36 AM~19243751
> *JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL AND THERE'S NOTHING NEW YOU CAN DO.....  SOME CRAZY FOO COMES UP WITH SOME CRAZIER SHIT.
> *


Shit Like this motivates me... A little.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 5 2010, 09:36 AM~19243751
> *JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL AND THERE'S NOTHING NEW YOU CAN DO.....  SOME CRAZY FOO COMES UP WITH SOME CRAZIER SHIT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 5 2010, 10:36 AM~19243751
> *JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL AND THERE'S NOTHING NEW YOU CAN DO.....  SOME CRAZY FOO COMES UP WITH SOME CRAZIER SHIT.
> *



now thats how we do it at custom lowz


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:0


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 2 2010, 02:21 PM~19220741
> *David is ONE BAD AZZ ENGRAVER!  His ART WORK is in my living room and in my kitchen behind glass doors on display for all to see when you visit my home.  Much Props Carnal you are the MAN putting it down for those that are at the fore front in this GAME.
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


is it the mirror for the anniversary party?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 5 2010, 09:36 AM~19243751
> *JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL AND THERE'S NOTHING NEW YOU CAN DO.....  SOME CRAZY FOO COMES UP WITH SOME CRAZIER SHIT.
> *


my rag is comin out with no chrome.im platinum plating all my chrome parts :biggrin:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one. I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...

about the diamonds, Every evey diamond and jewerly on the trunk mural is real (mother nature) and 14k gold. 
The dimonds on the outside of the car are "Super Diamonds" the highest quality Man Made diamond that you can buy!!!!
If you want to get all the details about the diamonds, the national channgeographic channel did a special on them. Feel free to luck that up.
The one major difference between my diamonds and a mother nature one, is that you have flaws in the natual cultured ones, but my are perfect!
My dimonds are softer and used to put in blades like to cut marble and stuff like that. Well, I hope that helps alittle and let's keep this shit we call lowriding going and going and pass it on to our kids to keep our tradition alive.
Much love guys......

GAMEKILLA...


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

:worship: amen to that!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 7 2010, 12:58 PM~19262806
> *Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one.  I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
> Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explination... :thumbsup: 

Beautiful 61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 8 2010, 03:38 PM~19273139
> *Thanks for the explination...  :thumbsup:
> 
> Beautiful 61
> *


yeah werd, what this acehole said


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Orale...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 08:03 PM~19223273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

nice ride uffin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(gamekilla61 @ Dec 7 2010, 12:58 PM) *
> Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one.  I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
> Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...
> 
> ...


Nough Said!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

amazing 61!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 7 2010, 10:58 AM~19262806
> *Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one.  I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
> Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

When I first saw pictures of this car, I sat and stared, just trying to take in every inch... This is a BEAUTIFUL car!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 08:03 PM~19223273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 2 2010, 10:18 PM~19224701
> *same here met him when he did werk on johns south side player rims.. he also made me a chicago bears mirror with a lighted background...
> 
> 
> *


i met him thru john ,good hook up david is thee man!!!


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 09:03 PM~19223273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!!!!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 7 2010, 10:58 AM~19262806
> *Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one.  I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
> Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...
> 
> ...


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 7 2010, 10:58 AM~19262806
> *Wow..man what can I say, the feed back that I get form every body...I'm just a humble dude that dosn't want to compete with any one.  I just wanted to give back to the streets and show all these motha fucka that dont understand us, that think lowriders are for nothing but low life fools, that we have have class....
> Much love to ever one that hits switchs, rides they re shit everday, and live this shit to the fulliest .....this car is for you...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just when the bar needs a push a bit higher, someone steps in and shoves it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is this car on the eastcoast now?


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Damn, is he with los Angeles cc still? Last pic shows klique cc. I hope he still with la with all that cash he spent on that plaque.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------

